# Vektorgrafik erstellen - Ich brauch Eure Hilfe



## Punktinchen (3. November 2006)

Wer von Euch lieben kann mir dringend ein Logo in eine Vektordatei umwandeln? Ich kann es leider nicht und benötige diese Datei aber DRINGEND für einen Druckauftrag den ich erteilt habe.

Besten Dank im voraus.

LG Karina


----------



## akrite (3. November 2006)

wie wärs mit nem Bild damit man weiß worauf man sich einlässt ? ;-)


----------



## Punktinchen (3. November 2006)

da hast du recht! sorry


----------



## akrite (3. November 2006)

...das ist ja nicht gerade ne Kleinigkeit, machen könnte ich es schon, in welchem Format (*.fh , *,ai , *,cdr , *,eps) brauchst Du es denn ? Und hast Du das Bild auch etwas größer ?


----------



## Punktinchen (3. November 2006)

das wäre natürlich super von Dir! ich bräuchte es in eps, das wäre genial. Wie lange brauchtest Du dazu? habe es leider nicht größer

LG Karina


----------

